# What to do with a 20g at school



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I have just set up 2 20g tanks for my chem students to maintain.

The first 20g is a high tech CO2 injected planted tank.

The second 20g I am not sure what to do but I know that I don't want it to be planted. 

I have thought about inverts but I just dont seem to have a lot of luck with them. The tank is too small for oscars, turtles or piranha. Unfortunately, reptiles and amphibians are not allowed due to potential allergies and parasites. I could do africans but I am concerned about the stocking and aggression levels. 

Any ideas???????


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

That's easy, brigs!


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I gave the ones I got from you to the bio teacher for their genetics unit


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

How about a bunch of tiny but interesting stuff??

http://www.tolibra.com/fish/images/tateparents.JPG

http://www.franksaquarium.com/images/Dario_dario.jpg

http://www.dyrego.no/akvaristikk/bilder akvaristikk/ffisk/Microrasbora sp. Galaxy.jpg

http://naturalaquariums.com/plantedtank/051102.JPG

http://www.petfish.net/articles/pix/arts5/Nerite1.jpg

http://content.answers.com/main/content/wp/en-commons/thumb/7/70/250px-Kirschflecksalmler-W.jpg

Maybe 3 badis 2 peacock gudgeons 8 galaxy rasboras some amano shrimp nerite snails and some bleeding heart tetras?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

jrs said:


> I gave the ones I got from you to the bio teacher for their genetics unit


I do the same lesson


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

How about Killiefish?

Didn't read though the other links Pablo posted. I might have repeated....


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks Pablo and wtac, killifish it will be!


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

OMG there are so many different genus/species!

Should I buy adult or buy eggs off of aquabid and which species would be best if I do the aquabid route?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwkillifishe


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I never suggested killifish..  

You can do Killifish and other stuff though..

Why dont you get some lyretailhttp://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/img/Aphyosemion_australe_1.jpg

aphyosemion australe. Delta guppies usually has. Get a pair.

Then add some amano shrimp, some corys, some nerite snails, a small tetra species...

I still say the badis and gudgeon would be cooler.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm not that experienced w/killies. [email protected] would be the person to talk to. I don't know of any other forum members that are experienced w/killies. Those that have experiences w/them, share your info .

I like gudgeons and Badis badis but I think killies would be more interesting and interactive for students when it comes to prepping the eggs for hatching and live food cultures. If that's the plan, I would only keep on their own to prevent egg predation.

JM2C


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Those Badis badis are awesome looking but the very little reading that I did said that you had to feed either live food or bloodworms/brine shrimp etc. and that is just a little too high maintenance given where the tank will be.

I picked up some harlequins, green eyed tetras, scissor tails, neons and will will get some otos, BN and amanos for the planted tank.

I think I will try the aquabid route of getting killifish eggs and just see what happens for the other tank.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I've kept a couple of different killies over the last couple of years and here are some pros and cons about them.

Pros:
You generally don't need to heat their tanks
Most don't get too large and can be kept in small tanks
Most will live just fine in Toronto tap water
Most fry are large enough upon hatching to eat BBS as a first food.
Killies are among the most beautifuly coloured freshwater fish in the world. _Nothobranchius rachovii_ are stunning.
Soil spawning killies like Nothos and the argentine pearlfish are really interesting, as the eggs need a dry spell before they'll hatch. (This would be a con in your classroom example because some need MONTHS of incubation to hatch). Still, it's cool 

Cons:
Most prefer live foods, or at least frozen foods. You are unlikely to get good egg production if you feed only flakes.
Most are serious jumpers and will jump through the smallest hole in the hood. Cover the tanks very, very well.
Some softwater species won't produce many fertile eggs in Toronto tap water; you'll need to soften it.
They can be short lived.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Also I found Killis seem to think they're about a meter and a half and 20 pounds with big razor sharp teeth.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Also I found Killis seem to think they're about a meter and a half and 20 pounds with big razor sharp teeth.


They do best for me in species tanks. Some will get along in a community aquarium if there aren't any fish that are the same size and colour as themselves.


----------

